# Brand New A.R.M.S. Throw Lever Scope Mount Broke in my hand!!!



## 08steeda (Aug 21, 2009)

So I go and pick up my Brand New A.R.M.S. Throw Lever Scope Rings and put it on my Springfield M1A Super-Match. 

I get everything leveled and set with my eye relief and I give the throw lever an extra little push by hand and BINK the throw lever snaps off the mount! Right in my freaking hand! I have been working out and getting back in shape but I am a FOG!

I am standing in my shop looking at the throw lever in my hand and I am speechless!

The real pisser is that it has the scope locked in place and I have no clue how I am going to get this thing off now! Especially without damaging the Scope Mount!

WTF!!!!

A.R.M.S. Mounts have a great rep and this is not my first set! So now I am really F'ing pissed!!!

Now what!

Holy Shit!!!

Anyone know someone from A.R.M.S.?


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 21, 2009)

One the broken part, may be a vice grip (there are several type) clamp on to the broken part and rotate. 

There are roll pins, maybe drill out if ^^^ doesn't work.  

Would help if I had it my hands to look at.


----------



## P. Beck (Aug 22, 2009)

Hate to say it but I had the same thing happen to a set in J'bad last year.  Center post sheared and rendered it useless.  Cast part. Put me off throw-lever mounts forever.  Shoulda posted it as a warning.  Sorry.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 22, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Hate to say it but I had the same thing happen to a set in J'bad last year.  Center post sheared and rendered it useless.  Cast part. Put me off throw-lever mounts forever.  Shoulda posted it as a warning.  Sorry.



Quick and easy, it not always quick and easy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 22, 2009)

You should alway's stick with LaRue Tactical mounts.  

Just a thought Steeda. ;)


----------



## KBAR-04 (Aug 22, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Hate to say it but I had the same thing happen to a set in J'bad last year.  Center post sheared and rendered it useless.  Cast part. Put me off throw-lever mounts forever.  Shoulda posted it as a warning.  Sorry.



That was the first thing I thought, has to be cast.... Thats a real shame, forged is the only way to go for small high stress parts. Might consider getting a set of Smith Enterprises steel rings.


----------



## 08steeda (Aug 24, 2009)

P. Beck said:


> Hate to say it but I had the same thing happen to a set in J'bad last year.  Center post sheared and rendered it useless.  Cast part. Put me off throw-lever mounts forever.  Shoulda posted it as a warning.  Sorry.




I did not think they were cast parts, especially the post that snapped of below the collar. So there is nothing to grab!

Ordering LaRue right now!

I always thought A.R.M.S was good quality kit!


----------

